# Found a printer!



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks to Rodney's T-shirt crossover post I may have found the perfect printer for my company. My company needs large format sheet sizes, low minimums, and most of all quality. Well, I think I found that plus more in F&M, got the sample pack, printed it out and if it's as good as I think it is. My life just got easier and better! I'm not here to brag, but help. If any one wants to know who not to use please send me a way I can tell you privately, e-mail or something because if I can spare anyone the nightmare I went thru, then I think that may help save you time, $$ and most of all reputation. I am not here to hurt anyone's business with my experience, that's why I want to do it privately. Because there is a big name out there (fortunately not in the preferred vendor links) that at first appears to be great, but easily cracks after only minimum use. They are a heat transfer company and I do not know how they got so big with such a crap product. Anyways they were mentioned on this site and the custom transfers I got from them didn't hold up at all. LMK if your shopping around and want to know who to avoid.-Jeff


----------

